# New Snare Drum Day! 3rd & 4th Drums all wood beauty (w/ video)



## SYLrules88 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've had this thing for a few months and intended to rave about it before now but I wanted to post a video at the same time but got too busy to put something together. 3rd & 4th Drums is a company based out of Tennessee run by an old high school drumline buddy of mine. They've made some pretty beautiful drums and I knew I had to get my hands on one.

Specs:
7x14, 7mm thick walnut staves with mahogany stripes
bubinga hoops
vintage gloss finish
black nickel hardware

I'd never played a stave snare or anything with wood hoops so I figured this would be a good time to try out those options. It sounds as good as it looks! I've never liked the sound of a snare tuned low but this one sounds amazing tuned low or higher. It's extremely lightweight too. I've got two more pics to add when my internet decides to stop acting like 56K. Check out the video too (click HD)!











Also get to feature the three new cymbals I purchased a few months ago. 10" HHX evo splash, 18" AAX Freq crash, and 19" AA Holy China. Absolutely love all three.


----------

